#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Camoceltic> Hello.
<caiohess> hello girls and guys
<caiohess> may we all enjoy today's ubuntu on air
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/13/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Cantide> oh~~ thanks for the facebook post, i had no idea this was happening now :)
<dholbach> woohoooooooooo!
<dholbach> about to go live!
<DS_McGuire> Hey guysssss
<dholbach> let us know once we're live! :)
<DS_McGuire> We are live!!
<SimonK_> i see you
<Camoceltic> Hello :D
<DS_McGuire> Loud and clear :D
<Raahede> Yep it works!
<Cantide> oh yeah, i see it now!
<Advation> You're live
<Richie442> yep, live
<Cantide> yep jono, you're live~~
<nikopol_> can see you in France ok
<ODU> yes.  you are live!
<DS_McGuire> You'd better!
<temptemp> You're live
<Camoceltic> Had it right on the first try.  Few people do.
<Maidomax> yea, we're live
<CasperMan> Live!
<blazingwolf> your live. :)
<Manish> we can see you jono! :)
<Manish> We'r live bro! :)
<ba7a7chy> Hi all
<jono> Manish, :-)
<ba7a7chy> when is this starting ?
<ODU> now.
<Raahede> ^
<ba7a7chy> still no stream thou
<ODU> click play
<ba7a7chy> oh... my bad :) cool thanks
<ODU> lol np
<Masternoob> hello :)
<dholbach> oh and if you want to ask questions, please do!
<dholbach> just make sure you put QUESTION: in capital letters in front of it, so it stands out and is easier to see
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: does canonical has any OEM or other business relationship with dell ?
<ubuntu76> will there be a video uploaded to youtube on this weekly update.
<erino72> it is always uploaded
<Cantide> probably, check the ubuntuonair channel after a day or two
<ubuntu76> cool ty
<Camoceltic> I think Hangouts are automatically uploaded, since the video goes through YouTube.
<Cantide> oh, cool :)
<Camoceltic> QUESTION: Can Jorge end the hangout by playing one of the guitars in the background of his screen?
<designbybeck_> What is this Click Package?
<designbybeck_> vs a deb?
<designbybeck_> links?
<mhall119> dholbach: ^^ do you have a link?
<erino72> QUESTION: Is there any new info about Mir and proprietary graphic drivers from nvidia/AMD ?
<dholbach> initial discussion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037074.html
<dholbach> current specification: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-click-package
<Masternoob> we should start a crowdfnuding to buy Pat a new Mic :D
<designbybeck_> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> more docs: https://click-package.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<erino72> :D
<dholbach> it's in saucy, you can just go and install it there
<rickspencer3> these updates are awesome, do many people watch them?
<Cantide> lol jono :)
<Cantide> what is that?
<designbybeck_> ha
<jono> what?
<Cantide> looked like Doraemon sneaking in there
<mhall119> yay XDA! \o/
<ba7a7chy> Thomas looks a bit like mark zuckerberg
<ba7a7chy> XD
<Masternoob> bepp beep
<erino72> I thought that is my message :D
<rickspencer3> dholbach, who was that?
<dholbach> rickspencer3, hang on, I'll show you again
<dholbach> rickspencer3, larsu and seb128 :)
<rickspencer3> wow!
<rickspencer3> say hi to seb128 and larsu for me
<rickspencer3> I never got to hear sweb128 speak German, I think ;)
<dholbach> rickspencer3, he said something about "too busy to talk a lot in a hangout" earlier
<Joe_B_> jono, what about mir with proprietary drivers?
<mhall119> Joe_B_: start your questions with "QUESTION: "
<rickspencer3> :)
<mhall119> it'll highlight them for him, makes it easier to see the questions
<designbybeck_> flablockflash?
<erino72> Joe it is my question ;)
<dholbach> designbybeck_, phablet-flash
<designbybeck_> thank you dholbach
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Will i be able to use steam on the Ubuntu-Phone ?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Why doens't the Ubuntu Touch use an already developed and maintained web browser? There are already great web browsers such as Opera mobile which is already written in QT (I believe). Using this would mean more focus can be put into other areas.
<rickspencer3> QUESTION: why does jorge have a picture of fabio for his avatar?
<Masternoob> If Valve will make a ARM version than you can use Steam on ubuntu phine
<mhall119> rickspencer3: because jcastro is *Fabulous*
<Camoceltic> QUESTION: Can Jorge end the Hangout with a song?
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: will the Ubuntu-phone gonna use ARM CPU ?
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I have bigger arms than fabio. :p
<ba7a7chy> suppose to be bararchy (Ba7a7chy) :)
<Masternoob> indiegogo,com/buyPatAnewMic
<mhall119> Masternoob: lol
<Samir_> QUESTION is it posible to make a phone rom that installs on all devices and than you can find and install drivers from manufacturers source for camera, gpu and so on...﻿ like installing a new OS on the PC
<dholbach> dell.com/ubuntu has been around forever for example too
<AlexMl> QUESTION: How many apps are in the ubuntu app showdown yet?
<ba7a7chy> and also on servers ?
<mhall119> AlexMl: non-exhaustive list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<Camoceltic> QUESTION TO EVERYONE IN THE HANGOUT: Do you have a partition for other Operating Systems on your personal computers?
<Masternoob> Yes Windows but only for wok
<Masternoob> *work
<SimonK_> QUESTION: will I be able to use SDL2 to make an Ubuntu-Phone app? Will I have to include SDL2.so into my *.click package?
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: what will be the mail client in use ? also, will it support exchange ?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Does anybody else think that the Ubuntu touch tablet interface would really suit small screened netbooks? I personally think that Ubuntu touch could be really usable with the tablet interface.
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<Clutch__> What computers are primarily used in the Ubuntu offices? System76? XPS 13 Developer Edition? MacBookPro?
<rickspencer3> DS_McGuire, that's convergence!
<simion314> QUESTION : any plans to improve the software center desktop app?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Will there ever be a Ubuntu Touch image for the Nokia N9? My understanding is that it should be able to run it as it can also run Android.
<Cantide> QUESTION: I use Android currently, and i'm tied into the google ecosystem - ie gtalk, gmail etc. Will Ubuntu Touch allow easy importing of google contacts etc. and allow me to easily use the ubuntu mail client and im client that come with ubuntu touch?
<DS_McGuire> So rick what you are saying is that is what's going to happen?
<ba7a7chy> :(
<mhall119> ba7a7chy: the plan right now is to put an Ubuntu Touch UI on Trojita
<mhall119> sometime after 13.10's release
<mhall119> but no, trojita doesn't support exchange (yet)
<saucyalex> i'm late for a party, but do all ubuntu devs use chromium instead of firefox or chrome? 14.04 news
<ba7a7chy> clonig trojita now to test it, thanks :)
<rickspencer3> nooooooo
<rickspencer3> Software Center Scope all the way!
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: what will happen if the indigogo fails ?
<ba7a7chy> (of curse i hope it wont
<mhall119> ba7a7chy: the Ubuntu Edge won't get built, and we'll continue working with OEMs to build other models
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<ba7a7chy> Thanks guys for this hangout !
<mhall119> and of course people will get a refund for the amount of their contribution
<Cantide> thanks to everyone in the hangout :)
<caiohess> thank you everyone! see you later!
<svennp> how much does paypal earn on the contributions?
<LRaposo> Howdy
<blaircse> you are live guys
<blaircse> haha nevermind
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-14
<kiko> frf
<dholbach> good morning
<pafel> you are live!
<daftonrails> Hi there .. Is Jono doping a Jono baco hangout with this IRC tonight ?  i.e. on http://ubuntuonair.com/  ???
<ryanprior> YA U GOOD THO
<daftonrails> ryanprior:  whatsie  ???
<daftonrails> I need to know if Jono is in the Isle of Man ?
<daftonrails> or has he returned to America ?
<daftonrails> mhall119: 	Hi there .. Is Jono doping a Jono baco hangout with this IRC tonight ? i.e. on http://ubuntuonair.com/ ???
<mhall119> daftonrails: no, Jono's taking today off as he's been traveling almost non-stop the past few weeks
<daftonrails> mhall119: right-Oh .. Was / Is he in the Isle of Man this month ?
<mhall119> daftonrails: he was there a couple weeks ago, he also was as OSCON before then, at XDA:DevCon this past weekend, and had another show he was at on Monday
<daftonrails> ok no prob.s .. As a ~IOMLug users .. it would've been nice to get some input .. but if he's busy ... Ok .
<daftonrails> mhall119: Good luck with the campaign...
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-12
<messerve> With all the work being done for on the ubuntu phone, can you give a time frame for the release of the phone to Canada?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> \o/
<omast90> hi everybody
<FBI> hey
<mhall119> o/
<Guest57803> wtf
<Guest57803> hey admin
<Guest57803> i need document about ssh
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> HEY
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSHI NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<omast90> .i'v installed ubuntu on vmplayer...my question is..it's true that all kernel routine are running in user mode and not in kernel mode
<justCarakas> stop spamming
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<Guest57803> I NEED DOCUMENT ABOUT SSH
<rghvdberg> dude
<rghvdberg> thnx
<DS-McGuire> Thank God.
<mok_> spam spam spam and potatoes
<FROST_> hello from germany
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dholbach, dpm, balloons, popey
<justCarakas> a round of applause for dholbach the killer of spam :p
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/12/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> please be patient and respectful and you will be treated with patience and respect
<mok_> hello from spain
<rghvdberg> hura
<justCarakas> you are live
<justCarakas> hey Juje007
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<Juje007> Hey justCarakas
<Arron_> QUESTION: can i run all ubuntu programs on my galaxy note 2 using linux deploy?
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<justCarakas> QUESTION is the ubuntu next in a far enough stage already to give it a try ?
<omast90> QUESTION ubuntu on vmware so...alla routine kernel are runned by kernel mode or user mode?
<mok_> is posible view this video on youtube later with spanish subtitles
<mok_> ?
<dholbach> mok_, not sure there'll be subtitles, sorry
<dholbach> more desktop questions?
<mok_> but using youtube traduction service?
<willcooke> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<willcooke> #ubuntukylin-devel
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Well, what can we expect from Unity 8 on the desktop as of what we know now?
<FROST_> QUESTION: Is a version planned for developers? For example for Android developers?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Where is that unity 8 + mir iso?
<justCarakas> QUESTION how about firefox on unity 8 ?
<willcooke> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<mok_> bye people. was great tiem
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: What can we expect from Unity 7 in the next 2 years since it is still default?
<FROST_> QUESTION: Is a version planned for developers? For example for Android developers?
<DS-McGuire> Give us some screenshots if you have any!
<Knightmare_> QUESTION: I am using ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, when will application loading times be improved? Before the RTM?
<justCarakas> QUESTION you keep talking about chromium in unity 8, will chromium become the new default ?
<mhall119> magical didrocks script, lol
<jakub_benko_> QUESTION: Will be Ubuntu Touch ready for other phones than Nexux phones??
<Arronw> QUESTION: When will ubuntu phone os come to the galaxy note 2 n7100?
<omast90> QUESTION: what is job scheduler  used into ubuntu?
<FROST_> cheers to the pool :D
<didrocks> mhall119: set -e is the magic :p
<FROST_> Question: What about Plasma 5? When do you think it is stable?
<mhall119> didrocks: lol
<mhall119> FROST_: we had shadeslayer from Kubuntu on a a couple weeks ago, you can re-watch that (after this one of course) here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pua8vWAMdfk
<FROST_> Ahh, thanks :)
<Kapanda> Question: Has the bug with Ubuntu 14.04 consending internet connection been fix, because I had quit a huge problem trouble shooting it.
<didrocks> Kapanda: do you have any launchpad bug number to point us at?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Kapanda> No
<Kapanda> I do have a launchpad account tho
<didrocks> Kapanda: not sure which bug you are talking about then. Opening a launchpad bug will help as a first step to diagnosis the problem (meaning: you are the first I heard about this problem)
<DS-McGuire> no
<Detrix> Question: What's up with the long turn around time for Ubuntu's developers?  Whats's with the lack of coherent info on packaging .deb files on your own?
<mhall119> thanks willcooke, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<DS-McGuire> The developer desktop sounds awesome, keep us posted about.
<FROST_> Thanks guys :)
<didrocks> DS-McGuire: will do for sure!
<DS-McGuire> and popey get on LUP ;) We need you back on their as the voice of Ubuntu hahah!
<DS-McGuire> Byeee
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Is ambience and radiance going to be killed off with Unity 8?
<DS-McGuire> I did notice that haha
<mhall119> ambiance is the default UITK theme in Unity 8
<mhall119> the only one currently, I think
<DS-McGuire> mhall119: UITK?
<mhall119> User Interface Toolkit
<DS-McGuire> mhall119: Ah, makes :D
<Kapanda> Question: How do I go about filing a bug report please email: Kapandaphiri@gmail.com
<Knightmare_> QUESTION: When do you expect ubuntu touch to become a serious competitor in the mobile space?
<mhall119> Kapanda: find the Launchpad project for what you are filing a bug against, and click the "Report a bug" link on the right side
<Kapanda> Thanks <+mhall119>
<mhall119> ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/
<mhall119> you'll see Ambiance, SuruDark and SuruGradient
<mhall119> but as dholbach says, it's not fully worked out how multiple themes are going to be supported
<dholbach> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: If there are no questions about the desktop is there is anything cool about UBuntu touch you want to show us?
<Arronw> QUESTION: why dont you support more devices like cyanogenmod or omnirom ?
<anastasia> hello i have some issues with ubuntu dekstop
<DS-McGuire> anastasia: This is not a place for troubleshooting, go to #ubuntu on freenode for help.
<FROST_> Question: A little funny question: On which plattform is ubuntu developed?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: I posted https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVC2v2uaxo4 just yesterday, I find it pretty cool
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Will there be a way to buy the Ubuntu Touch phones directly from Canonical?
<DS-McGuire> mhall119: Yes! Thank you, I am always on the lookout for new stuff being demoed :)
<anastasia> ok another guestion about desktop as years goes by i have seen many changes in ubuntu being started at ubuntu 10 can you answer but why we have to pay when ubuntu is a free open source?
<nshiell> "Drive by fix"
<omast90> QUESTION:how canocial earn if your software is free?
<ThomasVogler> QUESTION: If obs-studio goes to a stable release, would you guys switch away from Google Hangouts?
<FROST_> Question: Is there any way to run Ubuntu and Android on the same device with a special bootloader?
<Knightmare_> QUESTION: There have those who have rightly or wrongly disparage canonical's converged strategy. Do you think that, with Ubuntu recent success in the emerging market that this direction is stunting innovation on the desktop?
<DS-McGuire> popey: As a nerd... I love that. Every morning!
<FROST_> QUESTION: Is there any way to run Ubuntu and Android on the same device with a special bootloader?
<Kapanda> Question: What other phone devices can I load  ubuntu, i have an HTC runing on android which i would like to change
<Booola> will ubuntu catch up to Fedora/Redhat with the Samba4/AD initiative?
<mhall119> Kapanda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> FROST_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<FROST_> Thank you :)
<mhall119> np :)
<Rosluck> hi
<mhall119> the age issue has been fixed, IIRC
<mhall119> the CPU and China issues....no so much
<mhall119> video recording and hosting are key elements that make Hangouts work for us, so any alternative would need to provide that too
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<nshiell> QUESTION: what IDE is best for developing for Ubuntu?
<mhall119> nshiell: apps or the distro itself/
<mhall119> ?
<Booola> @popey Ubuntu has partnered with Zentyal for AD/Exchange development.  What is Ubuntu's opinion on this distro?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<mhall119> Global Jam! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2868/
<Knightmare_> QUESTION: I am using ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, when will application loading times be improved? Before the RTM?
<euclid> thank you guys !
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys! :D
<mhall119> thanks dholbach, thanks popey
<Booola> dick<suck
<Knightmare_> Thanks
<dholbach> thanks everyone for the great questions!
<dholbach> Knightmare_, sorry we didn't get around to the question
<dholbach> Knightmare_, you could ask on ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net - that's where all the folks hang out - they might have a better idea of which bugs specifically are on the TODO list
<Knightmare_> np dholbach. ill post my question there.
<dholbach> cool!
<arun__> hi
<compunaut> compunaut real name is Louis Benton
<Nothing_Much> oh darn, I missed the airing :(
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-13
<john5994> hello
<john5994> what can I do here
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Jinesh> hello
<Jinesh> any one there
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Global Jam Planning Hangout - Speakers: dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/14/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<LedM> hellow aliens! Your last Letter i was calculate well,
<LedM> Your damned sick race forbidded Executables  on pendrives, and me escaped from this stupidity doing some new directories on /tmp folder, but your race are rotten! and obfuscated or blinded /tmp new directories turning this TRASH OS, blinded to somenew directories! OH! YOU THINK YOU WON?
<LedM> I has calculated this, "someday, these bastard aliens trash buntu developers, will blind new directories on /tmp turning the new directories unreadable"
<LedM> I have some newletter on my hand, but, THIS NEWLETTER TO ESCAPE THIS ONE MORE TIME, YOU WON'T KNOW! HAHAHA! YOU WON'T KNOW, AND I WILL USE FOR MY LEGICTIM CONVENIENCES DAMNED TRASHES , THIS METHOD THAT I HAS PREPARATED AGAINST YOUR STUPIDITY, NOW, I BELIEVE, I LIKE TO BRAKE AND DESTROY MACAFEE INSTANCE ON USER SESSION! (IMPOSSIBLE) BUT I DON'T SUBESTIME! GOOD BYE! DAMNED TRASHES! OPEN YOUR VIPER SNAKE EYES, I AM LITTERALY AGAINST YOU MICROSOFT, GOGLE, AN
<popey> uh
<popey> i think you may be in the wrong place.
<LedM> IS A METHOD LIKE TO BRAKE AND DESTROY MACAFEE INSTANCE IN A SESSION USER (IMPOSSIBLE) BUT I WON'T SUBESTIME! X(
<LedM> popey: stay in silence, like  all days our rotten ubuntu race stole on this time and read!
<popey> you know nobody is ready this drivel?
<LedM> ubuntu/trashes forbidded the OS to read /tmp/new/user/directories ! because this method it was used by me to escape ubuntu/trash stupidity that forbidded pendrive's binaries execution YOU THINK YOU WON! but i has scanned letters some time ago, to escpae this, i has calculated that before, and prevented wwith a new letter that your DAMNED SICK RACE WON'T SCAPE ANYMORE, ANYMORE,
<popey> Super.
<LedM> AND THIS LETTER, ALL YOUR REPTILE RACE WON'T KNOW, ON BRAZIL, THEY AND YOU WILL BE LITERALLY FREEZED FOREVER!  YOUR ARE ENEMY! ENEMYS NOW ARE FREEZED! YOU WON'T KNOW MY NEW METHOD TO SCAPE YOUR STUPIDITY RIGHT NOW, AND I WILL USE FOR MY LEGICTIM CONVENIENCES! ALLRIGHT?
<LedM> GOOD BYE DAMNED GOGLE ALIENS!
<popey> Glad we cleared that up.
<LedM> RUNNING MY PERSONAL NAVIGATOR, MY PERSONAL APPS ON PENDRIVES, I GAIN LEGICTIM PRIVACY, I GAIN KNOWLEGE, I GAIN MY SECURITY, I BLIND TRACKERS, I AM SOMEONE, THAT THIRD SUCKERS WILL HAVE TO TALK TO KNOW, OR WILL DIE IN CURIOSITY!
<LedM> WHEN YOU BLOCK PENDRIVE EXECUTION, YOU ARE BLOCKINK AND KILLIG THE WORD: UBUNTU THAT IS "HUMAN", YOU ARE BLOCKING KNOWLEDGE, YOU ARE TRAINING PEOPLE TO BE WORST MORE THAN IDIOTS ON WINDOWS, YOU ARE GOGLE  PEST CORRUPT, YOU ARE TRAINING PEOPLE TO SELF PROSTITUTE TO THIS ALIEN: http://www.facebook.com/4
<LedM> YOU ARE OPPENING THE WAY TO GOGLE AND FACEBOK TO STAY MORE REACH AND DOMINANT, YOU ARE BLOCKING  YOUR DIGNITY, YOU ARE GIVING TRACKER REPTILES MONEY, WITHOU RECEIVE ONE CENT! STAY BLOCKING! IDIOTS! SOMEDAY THESE 2 BEASTS GOGLE AND FACEBOK, WILL LOCKS YOU TO IDOLATRE THEM OR YOU WILL BE KILLED! BYE BYE SUCKER ZOMBIE!
<d_ed> what was all that about ^
<k1l> never mind the trolls
<d_ed> but that was fantastic...
<d_ed> I assume someone set noexec on external media ?
<d_ed> I like watching shouty people (when thye're not shouting at me)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-11
<shankey> i need 2 ask question
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> cool, we'll start in about 10 minutes :)
<shankey> ok ill wait
<dholbach> feel free to ask questions already, just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up and distinguish them from the general chat later on :)
<shankey> Actually i am eager for ubuntu phone..and i really love the efforts of developers they are the real hero...all i want is ubuntu phone should arrive in india
<svij> shankey: it'll be ready in two weeks in india
<dholbach> I'll make sure to mention this conversation in a bit :)
<vitimiti> I can't wait for convergencce, I'm kind of hyped
<dholbach> :-D
<shankey> what!!!..... :) : ) Oh man!! amazing thankyou...As soon as ubuntu phone in my hands i will throw d android out of window
<shankey> Canonical is making good progress...
<svij> shankey: https://plus.google.com/+RosaGuill%C3%A9n/posts/eXxpdFNUQzy
<shankey> woooh!!!...i cant wait anymore...i will try 2 look online stores...
<svij> I think heres somebody really excited ;)
<shankey> and i am the one
<dholbach> hey hey hey :)
<dragonbite> [Question] One Ubuntu Phone is supposed to be getting shipped worldwide (including the USA?) but has limited bandwidth to choose from. How is this going to play out in USA with the effective duopoly of carriers (AT&T and Verizon)?
<balloons> hey hye everyone!
<dragonbite> *waves*
<balloons> I see you!
<davidcalle> o/
<balloons> join the club guys! I <3 summer
<dragonbite> [QUESTION] Is the Ubuntu phone still no track for a full convergence one that will hook up into the keyboard, video and mouse (KVM)?
<shankey> and what about Meizu mx4...will it launch in india??
<aquarius> is hot in Birmingham too!
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I buy David an ice cream will I get the content hub documentation sooner? :-)
<redjouir> snappy ubuntu hype!
<shankey> will meizu mx4 launch in india??
<vitimiti> shankey, try starting your questions with "QUESTION"
<shankey> "and what about Meizu mx4...will it launch in india?"
<vitimiti> No, I mean with the word
<vitimiti> I have a question, I'll show you
<shankey> "QUESTION"
<vitimiti> QUESTION: when is Ubuntu "personal" expected to come out?
<balloons> aquarius, i think davidcalle would rather have a cookie :-)
<ubuntu_user> QUESTION: What is Canonical's plan to monetise Ubuntu for the desktop?
<shankey> QUESTION: When we'll able to see meizu mx4 ubuntu in india
<bastpt> Hi
<redjouir> Question: With the way Ubuntu Snappy separates system and applications is something like Tripwire still important for filesystem integrity?
<ahoneybun> o/
<divyessh> will the stay of meizu be depending on its sales ?
<divyessh> in india
<davidcalle> aquarius, that's not fair, I'm right out of paternity leave, litterally yesterday
<shankey> QUESTION:   Meizu mx Ubuntu...will it launch in india?
<svij> dholbach: haha, my name was just fine :D
<shankey> QUESTION:  plese answer my previous question
<vitimiti> shankey, be patient, they will get to it eventually
<aquarius> davidcalle, I'm certainly not pushing for it -- you're busy, and that's no problem :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, just teasing to see if I can bribe you ;) Congratulations, btw
<davidcalle> aquarius, ;-)
<shankey> vitimiti, how much time will they take to start?
<vitimiti> idk
<svij> dholbach: 18 September not october!
<UbuntuBiene> From when it is a stable version of Ubuntu with Unity give 8 ? with ubuntu 15:10 or until 16:04 , or at least until later ?
<dholbach> svij, oop, sorry
<dholbach> going to correct myself in a bit
<divyessh> recently microsoft has launched a prensation app called sway, which has almost killed powerpoint will linux developers bring a alternative for the same in linux i would really love to see a MUCH BETTER alternative of sway in linux
<svij> dholbach: :)
<svij> link for ubucontest: http://ubucon.de/2015/contest
<Zi123> When will WhatsApp be available on Ubuntu touch? Is there work with WhatsApp?
<divyessh> i would rather prefer a official ubuntu touch messenger on its smartphone rather than whatsapp
<svij> dholbach: next time you need to pronounce my family name too… *scnr*
<aquarius> Zi123, you need to put "QUESTION:" at the beginning of your questions, so that David and Daniel see them
<vitimiti> I'd prefer an official one, too, but many people use WhatsApp, including family members
<dragonbite_> thanks!
<sergiusens> dholbach: this can help in verifying if your device will work http://www.willmyphonework.net/ (it has the mx4 and both bq's listed there)
<dragonbite_> KVM is just "Keyboard, Video and Mouse" abbreviated
<sergiusens> potential device
<Boppy-pops> QUESTION: Why was there no "Welcome Video" by Mark Shuttleworth for UbuConLA this month, like usual ? #VeryDisappointed not to hear from him.
<sergiusens> dragonbite_: depends on the context, it's also kernel-based virtual machine
<Boppy-pops> Aquarius is @sil, right ?
<aquarius> davidcalle, 🍦 :-)
<aquarius> I am indeed, Boppy-pops
<Boppy-pops> Good-oh
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdPupMvsvFms0S27FDFyf7UvfES97Cl3NjaCGWUDi1kSpdo5A?hl=en&authuser=2
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/
<Boppy-pops> Aquarius, Did you get those details of the WD media center over to the WDLive subreddit , yet ?
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I only need to supply an ice cream to get the content hub documentation, what do I need to buy to get scopes in JavaScript officially supported? :)
<aquarius> Boppy-pops, I did, and a WD tech support person was very helpful!
<Boppy-pops> Good-oh
<Boppy-pops> Happy I found that subreddit. Some of them are trickey to search for.
<divyessh> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch Os Be Available To install On NonUbuntu Smartphones Like - Android & Windows?
<divyessh> 6.QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch Os Be Available To install On NonUbuntu Smartphones Like - Android & Windows In Future ?
<vitimiti> Thanks for the answer guys
<Boppy-pops> These responses are taking to long, though.
<Boppy-pops> **too
<Boppy-pops> aquarius: Is open-hatch the best site we have for learning to code , or are there others that I haven't considered ? i.e. Can you give me a good website that  can get me going better in coding ?
<aquarius> Boppy-pops, have you done any programming at all? Or are you looking to learn a specific language?
<dholbach> keep the questions coming
<dholbach> please just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<Boppy-pops> I'm learning python (learn Python the hard way book.) ... but I need something more interactive. Trying to master SDL, eventually for games etc.
<vitimiti> I'm working on some SDL2 tutorials, Boppy-pops, but you should check lazyfoo.net
<Boppy-pops> opening lazyfoo.net ...
<aquarius> QUESTION (a more serious one now): there was recently a chap who was very unhappy that his published for-sale apps in Ubuntu Software Centre were not made available for 14.10 and 15.04 releases, and that his emails asking about this were ignored for months. He is not the first to complain about this. We've been told that click (or now snappy) will be the solution here, but snappy isn't ready yet and the deb-base
<aquarius> d USC will be in 16.04 and supported for five years. If someone wants to sell software on Ubuntu desktop, what should they do until snappy is ready, some years from now?
<aquarius> Boppy-pops, I don't know much about guides to learning programming, I'm afraid. I believe Khan Academy is meant to be good, and Pluralsight have lots of tutorial videos and so on
<Boppy-pops> aquarius: Ok, no prob.s - I'll keep hacking away . cheers for the comradery, anywayz...
<svij> it's bq launching in india, not meizu (yet)
<Boppy-pops> They don't know.
<svij> dholbach: look heeere :P
<Boppy-pops> QUESTION: Why do I have to keep moving the dialogue window down to the most current message on the 'Ubuntu on air' chat window ? Surely it should just keep up to date, instead of me just moving the scroll bar every so often ? #Annoying.
<Boppy-pops> this is taking way too long.
<Boppy-pops> 'he was busy' .. is that how complicated this gets ? Jeeze.
<dholbach> really nice questions everyone! :-)
<dholbach> svij, thanks!
<dholbach> Boppy-pops, easy easy
<aquarius> cheers davidcalle for the JS scopes answer :)
<Boppy-pops> dholbach: Ok, I shall ber. But this is getting biennial.
<dholbach> biennial?
<vitimiti> QUESTION: Will the snappy packages allow developers to upgrade just determined parts of the package (like say just a library or the executable) when needed, or will the user have to download the whole package again?
<Boppy-pops> Right, I mean when Jono did them - there was no delay, or english pronouncation issues. These guys just seem to ;muse' the problems in the most generic way.
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> ..........
<vitimiti> Not everybody is a native English speaker or can speak like one, that's rude
<dholbach> man, Ubuntu is made up from people from all around the world
<Boppy-pops> I telling Jono.
<Shankey> hii
<Boppy-pops> QUESTION: Why would the presenters work/ or give  on bounties ? i.e. #bountysource .
<Shankey> QUESTION:  recently microsoft has launched a presentation app called sway, which has almost killed powerpoint will linux developers bring a alternative for the same in linux i would really love to see a MUCH BETTER alternative of sway in linux
<aquarius> did I miss my more serious question about selling software getting answered, dholbach?
<vitimiti> Thanks
<balloons> aquarius, that's a good question
<aquarius> balloons, I thought so, certainly :)
<dholbach> aquarius, sorry
<dholbach> missed it
<aquarius> dholbach, no problem! I thought maybe I'd missed the answer :)
<vitimiti> That's nice
<balloons> aquarius, I won't steal there thunder in answering heh
<Shankey> hey Is there any news for third party apps development in ubuntu phone such as skype or dropbox
<vitimiti> Put QUESTION in front of your question for them to see it, Shankey
<Shankey> vitimiti. ok...i have already put QUESTION for developers actually i was asking from you all about third party apps
<vitimiti> Oh, I don't know about that
<bastpt> Shankey, there is a initial version for Skype https://uappexplorer.com/app/skype.peter-bittner
<aquarius> dholbach, davidcalle, the g+ discussion is at https://plus.google.com/u/0/104302332254763494070/posts/GE7Dzo69ywR. But that's just an example, not the thing I'm asking about -- my question is, what do I do if I want to sell software on Ubuntu desktop? I am fine if the answer is "Ubuntu does not help you at the moment"!
<aquarius> Cool -- so the best approach at the moment is to do third-party distribution; sell through itch.io or the Humble Store or similar. That's fine -- thank you dholbach for the answer!
<balloons> aquarius, imho, it was probably an unrealistic expectation to have someone else package your software and maintain that package forever
<Shankey> bastpt, vitmiti, you guys know everything....i was in a confusion about third party apps..and that means there are apps for ubuntu touch
<aquarius> balloons, perhaps, but at least some people uploaded their own debs. The next question is: since the paid software bit of USC basically doesn't work because it's not sensibly possible to publish software in it, isn't it quite misleading for USC to pretend that it's a paid software store?
<vitimiti> I... don't know everything...
<aquarius> balloons, but that's not got a good answer.
<aquarius> Shankey, there is a Dropbox app already (not from Dropbox themselves) for Ubuntu phones -- it's called uDropCabin, I think
<balloons> aquarius, right I think we agree having a platform for someone else to publish there own packages is best. In addition, the work done to ensure sandboxing and provide security helps fix the ongoing review issues
<aquarius> Shankey, https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.udropcabin
<dholbach> thanks again guys!
<balloons> aquarius, as far as USC goes, there's already some discussions starting on the mailing list about it. I think it's a good discussion to have
<vitimiti> Love your Q&As, dholbach, davidcalle
<dragonbite_> Thanks guys!  And thanks for being accessible!
<aquarius> thank you davidcalle dholbach!
<vitimiti> Nice, dragonbite_
<davidcalle> Thank you all :)
<dholbach> Boppy-pops, see we got through all of the questions in an hour
<balloons> aquarius, it makes sense to think about what USC brings for paid apps now
<aquarius> balloons, I certainly agree that the move to click fixes a lot of problems; I just think that there's a big gap before that stuff arrives on the desktop, and nobody seems prepared to say out loud "we basically do not have a solution to that". It was great to hear dholbach acknowledge that
<dragonbite_> *wave* ;)
<dholbach> aquarius, ok... I'll pass that on
<balloons> aquarius, right. There is no magical fix sadly
<Shankey> aquaris, Now for me ubuntu phone is worth it to buy.. : )
<vitimiti> I want one
<vitimiti> And can't wait to have a tablet, too
<Shankey> everthing i need its on ubuntu phone whereas whatsapp it doesnt create any impact on my choice
<aquarius> Shankey, excellent!
<marlboro> it's not a bug.
<marlboro> if it were moving all the time you woudn't be able to read the messages without them scrolling out of view.
<Shankey> aquaris, thanks :) ...and dat uappexplorer.com OMG it has lots of apps...
<dholbach> .
<Boppy-pops> dholbach: Yeah, you did well.
<Shankey> QUESTION : Microsoft Swap alternative in Linux ?? is there will be Swap alternative in Linux I love to see that
<mh_> hi
<RobG> How are you guys doing
<ivica> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-08-14
<dddave> hello, I've been looking to install samsung drivers or SW update on ubuntu...So far I haven't been able to do so, I tried the terminal as well, and it says that I do not have permission to add in in the terminal...
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-08-16
<popey> Hello!
<popey> Get your questions in, start them with QUESTION:
<dragonbite> *waves*
 * popey waves back
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How are you today?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: so what's today's subject?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: been up to anything fun recently?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Got any fun plans?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: If you were a tree, what kind of a tree would you be?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: IMPORTANT!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If Ubuntu Phone was a sandwage, what sandwage would it be?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite sandwage?
<Dan> Ubuntu sandwage
<dragonbite> Sudo make me a sandwage!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> heh :3
<Dan> Dayum!
<popey> o/
<Na3iL> \o
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Well I dont think we need any more questions this week, the important ones have been asked
<dragonbite> QUESTION: What is your favorite Olympic event?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Hello :3
<dragonbite> \o \o \o \o o/ \o \o \o \o (synchronized swimming?)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> TICKITY BOO :D
<Dan> QUESTION: Have you watched Stranger Things?
<tsimonq2> oh noes I forgot to prep questions :P
<dragos> QUESTION:Is there ubuntu for raspberry pi 2?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ;-;
<guiverc> dragos:  I just installed Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 on my PI 2 B+
<guiverc> works wonderfully (as far as tested so far)
<Blue2> QUESTION: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FFW-56polHFclXJfSRunGK1TL7vTk_RzgCoJdhIxVl0/edit?usp=sharing
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you think about the google os thing they're doing which isn't linux?
<nintF1link> why ubuntu 16.04 lts sometimes not heard?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will system 76 make an ubuntu phone so Michael Hall can have a good one?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: MS keep advertising Photoshop in there ads, when will we get Photoshop as a snap?
<wolow010> QUESTION: will unity8 be shipped in 16.10 ISO image as an alternative session ?
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: oneplus has us phones :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When Ubuntu personal is out, will we see ubuntu laptops everywhere?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip: they don't sell them though :P
<nintF1link> supertux 2 and supertuxkart will be preinstalled game?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Any new phones coming out?  It's been quiet lately
<wolow010> QUESTION: How many programming lanuages do you know ?
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: depends how pushy we are on oneplus :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Snappy phones?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip: haha x'D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will Michael Hall go to OnePlus and demand them to sell there phones with Marius's ports x'D
<mariogrip> :P
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcaie4S7t_Q1GwWXo64dKHWcsilrjRZBc
<dragonbite> QUESTION: outside of convergence w/Unity 8, any planned improvements for the desktop (laptop)?  Just snaps?
<nintF1link> 0ad will be preinstalled game?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: has there been any updates with mycroft and HuD?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any messaging framework update?
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do you have any questions for US?
<nintF1link> someday create a shooter, other than AssaultCube?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :')
<nick011> QUESTION: Will there be support for Android apps on ubuntu touch? I don't Ubuntu touch can survive only on native apps, android and ios is too big...
<nick011> i don't think**
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: whens the next apps updates?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Steam controllers are great :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> And video games are also great :P
<dragonbite> +1
<riddles_> QUESTION: any news on new ubuntu phones? mx6, pro 6?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: are there any GUI-based apps running in Ubuntu Bash on Windows 10?
<riddles_> QUESTION: when will the new ubuntu terminal app be available on the tablet?
<tsimonq2> omg tree questions XD rofl
<ubuntumartin> is a good time to get a 4k monitor for my ubuntu computer. or should I wait?
<riddles_> QUESTION: when will the phones and tablets be upgraded to 16.04 and snaps?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What are your favorite stickers from opensource projects
<dragonbite> wow... that's interesting about the swimming!
<riddles_> QUESTION: what do you want more to see a new ubuntu tablet or a phone?
<Dan> Mariogrip: Octocat, Bower, Ember
<riddles_> QUESTION: what about a x86 tablet?
<nick011> QUESTION: What android phone would you like see an ubuntu touch on
<tsimonq2> I'm not ready yet with my 10 questions! :P
<riddles_> QUESTION: what new ubuntu phone/tablet apps and game do you like?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is there any means (with a WINE-like emulator?) to run Android apps in Linux (esp. now that ChromeOS is getting Android App support)?
<guiverc> riddles_  x86 tablets are around; have been for years... (i have one; with wacom pen)
<nick011> QUESTION: What ubports device do you like best
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: WHats your favourite non linux podcasts?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> +1
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I know that feel
<craniumslows> Happy Debian Day!
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is there a MS SQL Server snap for running on Ubuntu?  Or even an entire ASP.NET web server (.NET core, MS SQL Server, etc.)?
<craniumslows> I was also curious about snap
<dragonbite> QUESTION: when running Ubuntu bash on Windows 10, does the application/services close when the terminal windows is closed?  Like if I install a LAMP server, will it be running when open and stopped when closed (for PHP dev work), or will it continue to run?
<wolow_010> QUESTION: what's your favourite text editor ?
<tsimonq2> OOH ^
<tsimonq2> Vim! :D
<mariogrip> atom :)
<guiverc> I agree with simon/tsimonq2 ; you can't get better than VIm.
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What is the status for proprietary Nvidia devices in mir
<tsimonq2> hey guiverc! \o/
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When will davidcalle get Ubuntu Membership?
<tsimonq2> (blame Daniel :P)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's your favorite part about this summer so far?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the most interesting device you believe Snappy Ubuntu Core can and will run on?
<guiverc> (counting down for flame-war....)
<craniumslows> QUESTION: I'm ignorant of Ubuntu development, but does duplicate / fake GPG keys floating around mean any change in the development process for Ubuntu? Or is everyone just using full hashes anyway  https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/8/15/445
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What's the difference between the release cycle of Android and Ubuntu Touch?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Do you use hard drives or SSDs and if both, what where?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Alan, what's going on with YouTube Live?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What computer do you use daily? (or what computer do you use if it's not your main one?)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Do you prefer using Git or Bazaar (or other) and why?
<Na3iL> QUESTION: just out of curiosity, besides than Ubuntu what's the distro that you like the most and why
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Do you guys run your own home servers or do you host them elsewhere? (if at all?)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What do I do if I want to submit a feature request in Launchpad?
<tsimonq2> muahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<craniumslows> Thank you for doing this mhall119 and popey  ! I really enjoy live linux shows
<dragonbite> I wanted to create Snaps with WINE so I can play games and have everything pre-configured!
<jarlath> QUESTION popey has a video of Dosbox running nicely on the E4.5. I tried recently with libertins and its no playable.  how did you get it working and how come libertine is so much slower?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What do you think about having an all *buntu flavor party, or the kubuntu party?
<tsimonq2> +1 guiverc
<tsimonq2> OOH +1 mariogrip
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: I'm in :D
<mariogrip> bring the big *buntu family together :D
<jarlath> QUESTION what improvements to app lifecycle limitations are we likely to see in the future?
<miswich> QUESTION: when people ask when will $APP be on ubuntu the answer is always you must ask the people who make $APP. but if canonical asked they would listen more because canonical are a company. does anyone working at canonical ask these companies? do they have any success?
<wolow_010> QUESTION:  which ubuntu-based distro that you like the most?
<guiverc> simon:  was a good blog on LXQt; even got mentioned in systemAU podcast (indirectly) I heard earlier today.
<craniumslows> Love all the questions flowing now
<tsimonq2> guiverc: omg REALLY? link me please!
<tsimonq2> nvm I found it
<wolow_010> QUESTION : can closed source apps be distributed as snaps ?
<guiverc> thanks si,mon... ep36 anyway.
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> thanks guiverc
<craniumslows> Have the AMD drivers gotten any better for 3d acceleration?  I have had a hell of time in the past getting the AMD stuff to work
<jarlath> QUESTION: I wamted to snap the amazing hidclient but it doesnt work with the current bluetooth stack and the author has disapeared. Who should I approach that might be interested in debugging it?
<craniumslows> ABAP in the house!
<craniumslows> awww yeah
<craniumslows> ha ha
<craniumslows> Advanced Business Application Programming
<craniumslows> it's a slow death
<craniumslows> Also death to anyone who calls S-A-P sap
<craniumslows> sorry I have strong feelings about SAP
<wolow_010> QUESTION : are we going to see ads in unity8 :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is there any update on new scopes, from last estimated delivary time it should be within 3 months, is that still planned, is it being pushed back or got a better idea of release date?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: are you going to get this far answering questions?
<guiverc> simon:  -1:12:19 (out of 1:36:24) is middle of talking about it; indirect because quoting from softpedia article quoting you as source...
<craniumslows> ha ha oh man bat files.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> wolow_010 and install apps without our permission :P
<tsimonq2> oh ok guiverc
<tsimonq2> guiverc: thanks
<guiverc> most welcome.
<wolow_010> QUESTION: are snaps as secure as debs/rpms on x11 ?
<roasted2> QUESTION: Can you explain what the Unity 8 dash does or may ultimately look like? (I thought I read --somewhere-- that the dash as we know it in U7 was removed in U8)
<guiverc> nice try @Michael at trying to become a billionaire....
<jarlath> QUESTION: Libertine apps arent added to the bash path now. Can that happen? Its handy for cli apps (although the lifecycle of apps isnt)
<craniumslows> systemctl enable 2011
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Microsoft lost the keys to UEFI booting, does that mean installing Linux on modern systems will become easier?
<craniumslows> So are are snaps larger than .debs ?
<jarlath> QUESTION: How come the Toady scope still has bugs?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Does your mycroft install use your voice?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Will the dialler ever open in less than a second on the E4.5 or should I get a faster phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its called marketting mhall119 :P
<mariogrip> popey: someone else :) oooohhh me got some plans ;)
<mariogrip> popey: mhall119 i think you guys need to be a bit quicker if you want to to cover every question
<craniumslows> Oh is ncurses in Windows 10 ?
<craniumslows> that's my favorite little library
<craniumslows> "little"
<wolow_010> QUESTION: systemd and ubuntu- touch ?
<craniumslows> What project is he talking about? I missed it
<tsimonq2> +1 mariogrip
<tsimonq2> you guys might not get to my questions and that's a first
<tsimonq2> :P
<craniumslows> YAYA
<craniumslows> The Xen Panda is so cool
<ahoneybun> all from tsimonq2
<craniumslows> https://blog.xenproject.org/2010/06/10/xen-org-mascot-whats-the-pandas-name/ Wow that's neat trivia that you're related
<tsimonq2> YUP ahoneybun :D
<craniumslows> Nice dodge
<guiverc> nope - you both gave WRONG answers about text editors !!!
<craniumslows> ha ha
<mariogrip> I use the same as popey atom and nano :D
<craniumslows> I'm with you guiverc
<guiverc> :)
<ahoneybun> nano and kate
<tsimonq2> Vim Vim Vim!!!
<craniumslows> The correct answer is Vimmy important
<ahoneybun> damn vim
<guiverc> VI if VIM not available; otherwise BIM always
<tsimonq2> oh come on mhall119 :P
<guiverc> :s/BIM/VIM/
<craniumslows> What podcast isn't family friendly?
<craniumslows> I enjoy those
<acheronuk> The only useful vim http://i.imgur.com/ECnipUy.png
<tsimonq2> pssssht
<ahoneybun> lol
<guiverc> :) @ acheronuk
<ahoneybun> nice acheronuk
<ChloeWolfieGirl> craniumslows: haha x'D
<popey> thanks everyone!
<acheronuk> shame I missed most of that
<guiverc> Thanks Alan & Michael & folks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thats weird... seems like hangouts is being pushed out
<dragonbite> Thanks y'all!
<popey> its recorded on youtube :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ^
<dragonbite> what do you mean "hangouts is being pushed out"?
<ahoneybun> renaming it to YouTube Live
<acheronuk> popey: yeah, I gathered, but I can't put live comments on here for you to read with that. :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Elo, the other one, youtube live
<ahoneybun> Hangout messaging is still there
<popey> yeah
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I think knock knock or something was the other one
<popey> it's only Hangouts On Air which is moving
<popey> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7083786
<popey> there's the announcement
<ChloeWolfieGirl> yeah hangouts still there, but so xmpp support :P
<craniumslows> I like how this page is setup. Time to get back to work though.  Party on!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm just saying if they wanted to keep hangouts that they would have updated hangouts rather then make 2 new messaging apps and moving a service away from the hangouts name
<dragonbite> It's the Google way...
<office_> help: how to come out of this mess: Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en_IN                 Fetched 72 B in 18s (3 B/s)                                                     Reading package lists... Done harshitha@personal:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done The following packages will be u
<office_> help: The following packages will be upgraded:   ttf-mscorefonts-installer 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/27.8 kB of archives. After this operation, 134 kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] n Abort. harshitha@personal:~$
<office_> please, help to over come this mess. I could not upgrade.
<dragonbite> what happens if you hit "Y" to "Do you want to continue?"
<office_> if I hit "Y", it takes me to a terminal and waits and waits and waits.
<dragonbite> can you do a "sudo apt remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer" and then "sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" or some other means to purge it?
<dragonbite> I don't know if that will work or help...
<dragonbite> or could try "sudo apt clean" because it "Clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. " (http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get)
<office_> dear dragonbite, i made attempts to remove through sudo apt remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer. It has been making attempts.
<office_> The message I get is "harshitha@personal:~$ sudo apt remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   ttf-mscorefonts-installer 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to con
<office_> dpkg: error processing package ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--remove):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) harshitha@personal:~$
<office_> This bug appears when I use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade command in the terminal
<dragonbite> how about "sudo apt --fix-broken" (or "sudo apt -f") ... "Fix. Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages to permit APT to deduce a likely solution."
<dragonbite> sudo apt --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer  ("Re-Install packages that are already installed and at the newest version.", will probably fail though)
<office_> yes
<office_> I shouldn't have wished for microsoft fonts in opensource forum. I made a mistake.
<dragonbite> you could also look in /var/cache/apt/arcives/ (for retrieved package files) or /var/cache/apt/archives/parital/ (Storage area for package files in transit.)
<office_> ok
<dragonbite> see if there is a partial for ttf-mscorefonts-installer and possibly move it and see if apt will re-download a good one
<dragonbite> I say "move" so if it change the error drastically you can move it back.
<office_> solved the problem in an unconventional way: deleted partial directory. rebooted. fine. thanks. dear dragonbite
<dragonbite> *whew* good to hear!
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-13
<pskosinski9>                                                   
<pskosinski9>                                                   
<pskosinski9>                                                   
<pskosinski9>                                                   
<sawdey21>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>                                                   
<Facilitating>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<Facilitating>  thinking you can ban staff
<Facilitating>  when we complain about your spam
<Xiti8>                                                   
<Xiti8>                                                   
<Xiti8>                                                   
<EvilRoey4>                     _..._
<EvilRoey4>                  .-'     '-.
<EvilRoey4>                 /     _    _\
<EvilRoey4>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<barschmade>                     _..._
<barschmade>                  .-'     '-.
<barschmade>                 /     _    _\
<yar28>                     _..._
<nou>                     _..._
<nou>                  .-'     '-.
<nou>                 /     _    _\
<mentifis6> |                     __oooo
<mentifis6> |                   //  /. . o
<mentifis6> |                 / /  |  . . o
<mentifis6> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<mentifis6> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<mentifis6> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<Michail1> |                     __oooo
<Michail1> |                   //  /. . o
<Michail1> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Michail1> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<mentifis6> |               | /  |   ______________________
<mentifis6> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<Michail1> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<mentifis6> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<Michail1> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<mentifis6> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<Michail1> |               | /  |   ______________________
<mentifis6> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<Michail1> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<mentifis6> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<Michail1> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<mentifis6> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<Michail1> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<mentifis6> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<Michail1> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<mentifis6> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<Michail1> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<mentifis6> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<Michail1> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<mentifis6> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<Michail1> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<mentifis6> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<Michail1> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<mentifis6> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<Michail1> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<mentifis6> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<Michail1> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<mentifis6> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<Michail1> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<mentifis6> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<Michail1> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<mentifis6> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<Michail1> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<mentifis6> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<Michail1> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<mentifis6> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<Michail1> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<mentifis6> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Michail1> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<mentifis6> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Michail1> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<mentifis6> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Michail1> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<mentifis6> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<Michail1> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<mentifis6> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Michail1> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<mentifis6> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Michail1> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<mentifis6> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Michail1> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<mentifis6> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<Michail1> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<mentifis6> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<Michail1> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<mentifis6> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<Michail1> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<mentifis6> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<Michail1> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<mentifis6> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Michail1> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<mentifis6> |           |/  \|
<Michail1> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<Michail1> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<Michail1> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<Michail1> |           |/  \|
<UncleSamuel> |                     __oooo
<UncleSamuel> |                   //  /. . o
<UncleSamuel> |                 / /  |  . . o
<UncleSamuel> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<UncleSamuel> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<UncleSamuel> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<UncleSamuel> |               | /  |   ______________________
<UncleSamuel> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<UncleSamuel> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<UncleSamuel> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<UncleSamuel> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<UncleSamuel> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<UncleSamuel> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<UncleSamuel> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<UncleSamuel> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<UncleSamuel> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<UncleSamuel> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<morsik6> |                     __oooo
<morsik6> |                   //  /. . o
<morsik6> |                 / /  |  . . o
<morsik6> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<morsik6> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<morsik6> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<morsik6> |               | /  |   ______________________
<morsik6> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<morsik6> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<morsik6> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<morsik6> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<morsik6> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<morsik6> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<morsik6> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<morsik6> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<morsik6> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<morsik6> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<morsik6> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<morsik6> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<morsik6> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<morsik6> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<morsik6> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<morsik6> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<morsik6> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<morsik6> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<morsik6> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<morsik6> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<morsik6> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<morsik6> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<morsik6> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<morsik6> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<morsik6> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<morsik6> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<morsik6> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<morsik6> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<morsik6> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<morsik6> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<morsik6> |           |/  \|
<krushia> |                     __oooo
<krushia> |                   //  /. . o
<krushia> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Raccoon> Allah is doing
<Raccoon> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Raccoon> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Ovius> Allah is doing
<Ovius> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<iw00t23> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<funnel13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<funnel13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<funnel13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<__idiot__1> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<tanuki8> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<UncleSamuel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeSpears6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ome>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/el0p0os7u7fz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.redd.it/r2n8a788qs211.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28> http://i.imgur.com/DfZdPTy.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28> http://magaimg.net/img/5xpf.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikow28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ https://i.imgur.com/AaQg3Pp.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<acronix18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<acronix18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<smaudet9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<epic21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<get29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Liara->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<crayfishx>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<crayfishx>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-14
<rodarmor>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rodarmor>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rodarmor>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Deusdeorum15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Deusdeorum15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ori19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<infina4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<xerox1239>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest32269>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Freejack19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<betawaffle7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<d9b4bef914>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<vamiry>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ghoti4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Freejack19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lostlabyrinth14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BrianBlaze15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<trqx22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<trqx22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<swapgs10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whiskey23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whiskey23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Andre483>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SkIzZaTo>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BurningPrincess1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-15
<fractal7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<suim4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<suim4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whooa2126>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whooa2126>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Asorailahd>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<WSPR27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<theaetetus>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Hoolootwo>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matlock>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<matlock>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Karasu>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ChickenSoup_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketas3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ABIX_Adamj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hpt>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gpolitis16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gpolitis16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Torgeir>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Nietzsche15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Nietzsche15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bananas23>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<BackUP21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-16
<nope__>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<gregf>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ksft6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ketralnis>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rolig>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rolig>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<iw00t9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Jacob8437>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<OPK3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bluszcz7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<EvilRoey24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<dwC-->  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<michagogo24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<okdas>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<okdas>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<timvisher7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jwhisnant24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-17
<zyley>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<y0sh17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Aprexer>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Whooa216>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<icywiz5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Kinny13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<brackets23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<edong2316> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<justanotheruser2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tsglove3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<miklcct25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<syncretism_mbl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Peng2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Nineteen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<stoner1912> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<therock247uk12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<xuanrui0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<sawdey21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nirel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ddstreet26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<AimHere23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<CGML24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Techman27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mundus2018> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<bleepy1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<marduk19113> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<arooni23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ecks15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pOe[> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<EdSaperia24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<SuchWow2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<puzzola8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<plat_13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<wook_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-18
<myth0d21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<No> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<nukedclx21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<gamma7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<adamg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<rosseaux27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Affliction4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ssbr17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Checking> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<change23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<change> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ascheel12> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<drh11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<guardian3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<hubcaps3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dirtyroshi> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<elkalamar4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<thk127> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mort25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<apetresc2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Death91629> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CGML7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<israfel> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<swarfega10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest7933324> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Meanderthal4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecks19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Humbedooh18> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<fydel11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<spacemud> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest249> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<L23512> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ktr28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<funnel22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<avelardi11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<drot0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<LewsThanThree11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Xenogenesis26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<shah11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest36969> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nosbig23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<was> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<brackets> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Krenair11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Davnit25> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<deedra13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<atomicthumbs29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<emilsp4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<enyc14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<codex2064> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zeroed> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-08-19
<danmackay13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Steinsplitter20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JustTheDoctor> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rdococ5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<A_D26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<lolmac> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<physpi24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Odd_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest42269> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ChickeNES> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<vok`> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<tinyhippo7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<raktajino0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Remco13> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Colti3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Comstock_7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest68434> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<profall7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<aphex`> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<zzzADC7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<connection> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<wook_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Tools2> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<dindon5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<TheSilentLink21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<HackMaster1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Guest23058> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<emilsp3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<digitalcold20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Zapy10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<therock247uk24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ecrist1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<GTAXL10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Omnious> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<and> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Venusaur15> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<drdanick1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<piklu22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<FastLizard45> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Hobby24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<tasse20> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ski777716> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
